# Report Alleging Trump Was "Cultivated, Supported And Assisted" By Russia



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The leftist fascists and their scum continue to produce fake news.....



> There are just a few problems with this revolutionary Rosetta stone that should, at least superficially, discredit the Trump presidency as a puppet of the Kremlin. As eve BuzzFeed observes, "the document is not just unconfirmed: It includes some clear errors. The report misspells the name of one company, "Alpha Group," throughout. It is Alfa Group. The report says the settlement of Barvikha, outside Moscow, is "reserved for the residences of the top leadership and their close associates." It is not reserved for anyone, and is also populated by the very wealthy."
> 
> Even more amusing is that the documents have circulated for months, and were available to the Clinton campaign should she have chosen to use them to discredit Trump yet for some "odd reason" she did not, and furthermore "acquired a kind of legendary status among journalists, lawmakers, and intelligence officials who have seen them."
> 
> ...


Top story.....

Zero Hedge | On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone drops to zero


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump responding via twitter....


> An Angry Trump Responds: "FAKE NEWS - A TOTAL POLITICAL WITCH HUNT!"


Matt Drudge responding via twitter....


> Are corrupt US intel agencies blackmailing Trump with their own dirt cleverly tagged to 'Russian' operatives?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Aaaaaa!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

January 20th can not get here soon enough. I truly hope that come that day, Trump is good and pissed and firing dipshits left and right.



> Schumer: Intelligence Community May 'Get Back At' Trump For Tweet [VIDEO]


Schumer: Intelligence Agencies May 'Get Back At' Trump | The Daily Caller


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, **** Schmuck Schumer,

It is Jews just like him who enabled Hitler to create the pogroms to eliminate them.

Just watching his liver lips move on the tube pisses me off.

As I have said before Israeli Jews I know hate him and the way he represents the Jews.

This is the type who would sell out the country for the right price, just like others from NY did in WW2..

He is the exact opposite of CT. congressman Joe Lieberman, a demonrat but a loyal American.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not just zero hedge MSM is going to run with versions. This one suggest Trump helped, encouraged or got the Russians to do it. 
https://gma.yahoo.com/fbi-investiga...-election-005844756--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Your country's republicans believe the reports.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Liberals are going to end up making themselves the Boy Who Cried Wolf. They are going to throw so many bogus stories out there that if anything of substance actually comes up no one will believe it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

John McCain and other republicans believe the reports too. I don't know what to say. I don't want US/Russia relationship to crash and burn before it has the chance to begin again.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They seem to throw whatever they can make up against the wall, but it doesn't stick, what will they think of next, Oh I got one, Trump is an alien.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just more throwing the "shit" at the wall from the liberal socialists to see if any thing sticks. How sad and pathetic.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It feels like the Democrats are being left behind, using old tactics from a previous America, and that the majority of people, even many Democrats, just don't believe them anymore.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think it's safe to assume now that the intelligence agencies have joined the ranks with the main stream media and democratic party.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I think it's safe to assume now that the intelligence agencies have joined the ranks with the main stream media and democratic party.


Sad to say. The CIA joined in without so much as a second thought to verifying. Uncorroborated innuendo that the news media is jumping all over. They are talking about it in terms of " If True" or "although unsupported" they toss it out there. Is it any wonder "We the People" do not trust this government, the media, or the so called "intelligence" community.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> Your country's republicans believe the reports.


Only the rinos who are not republicans, but light-commies.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Trump needs to cleanly sweep the upper ranks of the entire DHS. But he's got to be careful, the people in the "Puzzle Palace" are experts at wet work. Ask the ghost of JFK.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The Liberals are going to end up making themselves the Boy Who Cried Wolf. They are going to throw so many bogus stories out there that if anything of substance actually comes up no one will believe it.


That has already happened, but they will make sure that it stays bad for them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> John McCain and other republicans believe the reports too. I don't know what to say. I don't want US/Russia relationship to crash and burn before it has the chance to begin again.


McCain and Grahm are not Republicans.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You can count on the ones who did not receive a trophy to continue this type of crap throughout Trumps term. I am no fan of Trump and if in 6 months I see my fears realized I will be all over it, but it's time to get down to business. We have issues.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Only the rinos who are not republicans, but light-commies.


Wow I wish there was a list haha


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> Wow I wish there was a list haha


See....



> It was me: Sworn Trump enemy John McCain admits HE handed smear dossier to FBI - as details surface of document's bizarre journey from British former spy and diplomat


Trump's nemesis John McCain kicked off 'Kremlin memo' scandal by handing dossier to FBI | Daily Mail Online


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> See....
> Trump's nemesis John McCain kicked off 'Kremlin memo' scandal by handing dossier to FBI | Daily Mail Online


wow, I don't envy Trump's first year in office, he's surrounded by wolves


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

McCain is a POS and a coward, too bad Charlie didnt feed his feeble ass to some boars, would have saved us some headache

All these establishment bootlickers and RINOs are shaking in their boots and trying everything to delegitimize Trump's Presidency. 

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> McCain is a POS and a coward, too bad Charlie didnt feed his feeble ass to some boars, would have saved us some headache
> 
> All these establishment bootlickers and RINOs are shaking in their boots and trying everything to delegitimize Trump's Presidency.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Yep. Hopefully Trumps comes into office "good and pissed," but focused and dropping the hammer.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's terrible that republicans are so divided and do not respect their new president.. or is this a normal thing in US politics?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> It's terrible that republicans are so divided and do not respect their new president.. or is this a normal thing in US politics?


Most Republicans are behind Trump. Those still not, are clearly rinos and should make their hate for the U.S.A. official and become democrat fascists.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love the English language haha Honey Trap.. Trump trapped by Russian honeys  
I'm sorry, everything is making me laugh today.

http://rbth.com/international/2017/01/12/was-trump-lured-into-a-russian-honey-trap_679248


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TG said:


> I love the English language haha Honey Trap.. Trump trapped by Russian honeys
> I'm sorry, everything is making me laugh today.
> 
> Was Trump lured into a Russian ?honey trap?'? | Russia Beyond The Headlines


I think we have to keep our distance from Putin. His visions of Empire are alive and well. He also has no compunction about doing whatever it takes to impose his policies on other countries. I do think what he did in Syria constituted war crimes. Would I rather have Bashar Al Asaad in power than another Muslim theocracy? Yes. Maybe we can put pressure on Putin to work with Asaad on the human rights thing. Just as we need to pressure China to work on Kim Jong Un.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I think we have to keep our distance from Putin. His visions of Empire are alive and well. He also has no compunction about doing whatever it takes to impose his policies on other countries. I do think what he did in Syria constituted war crimes. Would I rather have Bashar Al Asaad in power than another Muslim theocracy? Yes. Maybe we can put pressure on Putin to work with Asaad on the human rights thing. Just as we need to pressure China to work on Kim Jong Un.


I do not have all the facts in Syria and Putin is definitely no gift but without him, my whole country would have already been ripped apart by islamists.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TG said:


> I do not have all the facts in Syria and Putin is definitely no gift but without him, my whole country would have already been ripped apart by islamists.


I watched as the Chechans took over the theater in Moscow and the school in Beslan. They are animals. I also watched as the Russians dropped fuel air bombs on them. They had it coming.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I watched as the Chechans took over the theater in Moscow and the school in Beslan. They are animals. I also watched as the Russians dropped fuel air bombs on them. They had it coming.


There's now Ramsan Kadyrov, who is also an animal with several wives but he's keeping the rest of his zoo quiet, for Putin.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Have you been watching the conformation hearings? Everyone believes the intelligence report.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. It is all much ado about nothing unless these claims can be substantiated. I think they have already been widely discredited.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Fatass rosie calling for martial law lol https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...odonnell-calls-for-martial-law-174454134.html

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. It is all much ado about nothing unless these claims can be substantiated. I think they have already been widely discredited.


Sorry, i might have posted and not read enough of the posts. I was talking about the Russia hacking.


----------

